
Add it up: Azure’s Golang problem - MilnerRoute
https://thenewstack.io/add-it-up-azures-golang-problem/
======
alrs
Weird phrasing about Go, referring to it as "still widely used." I don't think
there's many people that see Go in its twilight years.

My contribution to improving Azure's Go code stands at the ready, as it has
for two months. :)

[https://github.com/Azure/go-autorest/pull/511](https://github.com/Azure/go-
autorest/pull/511)

